# Tragédia no RIO



## Vanda

Como alguns brasileiros já devem saber, o Rio amanheceu encarando mais uma tragédia hoje quando um jovem entrou armado numa escola em um bairro do Rio e matou 13 crianças e não se sabe quantos estão internados, graves e não graves, nos vários hospitais do Rio. 
Nosso forero Joca sugeriu ''1 minuto de silêncio'' em homenagem aos pobrezinhos e suas famílias desesperadas neste momento trágico!


----------



## Outsider

Que horror! Nunca tinha ouvido falar de uma coisa destas no Brasil!


----------



## Vanda

Tampouco nós, daí o espanto geral em que estamos hoje! Notícia.


----------



## Laranja

Outsider said:


> Que horror! Nunca tinha ouvido falar de uma coisa destas no Brasil!



Houve já o caso de um maluco que entrou no cinema e metralhou geral lá dentro. Só não matou mais gente porque não sabia usar a arma.


----------



## Joca

Porque sou do Rio, essa tragédia me atinge de modo particular. Mas ninguém, de onde quer que seja, consegue ficar indiferente. Só por digitar essas linhas, meus olhos já se enchem de lágrimas. Estou sem mais palavras...


----------



## Outsider

Tantas vidas perdidas, e tão novas... sem sentido! 

Um abraço para os nossos foreiros do Brasil.


----------



## Nanon

Horror dos horrores! Uno-me ao minuto de silêncio.


----------



## mirx

I read the news too. Another symptom of globalization it seems.


----------



## catlady60




----------



## olivinha

Saiu num dos jornais (El Mundo) daqui da Espanha que o Brasil cada vez se parece mais aos EE.UU...  nisso. 
Comparação mais infeliz...


----------



## bondia

catlady60 said:


>



Exactly my sentiments.
Sorry I can't send this ín Portuguese. 
bondia


----------



## Gévy

Me uno a todos en el sentimiento. Las tragedias desgraciadamente se suceden pero no nos dejan indiferentes, ocurran en Japón, Egipto o Brasil, sean por motivos naturales o provocados por el hombre.

El sufrimiento lo compartimos todos.

Un beso y ánimo.


----------

